# Rapldo



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

Should I buy a Rapido a class? Any advice!!!!!


----------



## lorryman100 (Nov 1, 2015)

Not much help but we did, and its our first motorhome, pick it up next Friday and it was the better half who spotted it. We looked at a lot of motorhomes and couldn't quite stretch to the Hymer we were after. Found the Rapido at Brownhills which has everything we wanted and was 25k less than the Hymer so a new one is coming our way, a 866F A Class. As to whether or not it was a good decision....time will tell but the build and looks appealed to us and at the price we felt you get a lot for your money.

HTH Brian.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We love ours (2002, sub-6m, sub 3.5T) and have had very few problems in 8y of ownership. It is well-designed, with so many things as standard that other vans seem to have "missing" or owners request as retro-fit. It is well built, with quality materials and few squeaks or rattles.

However, some will tell you that new vans are not so good and have weight problems.

IF you have a specific model, name it and get specific comments - Gordon


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Our first van was a used Rapido 709F coachbuilt at just 5.5 metres long. We loved it and the quality was superb. We then had a Chausson Flash S2, which was also good - but we've just traded that in after five years and ordered a new Rapido Dreamer panel van conversion for delivery in the spring. So no experience of Rapido 'A'-class, but much confidence in the French brand.

Mike


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

We've had our Rapido 746 - not an A line - for 9 1/2 years, and it has been superb. Buy from Wokingham Motorhomes, the original importers - their service is superb, and avoid any problems with the Brown Stuff


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

daveil said:


> Should I buy a Rapido a class? Any advice!!!!!


Yes new or pre-owned? 3.5t is a bit short on payload but easily upgradeable.


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

Would be pre owned, on Merc auto, serie 8m 891


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

[
QUOTE=daveil;1760633]Should I buy a Rapido a class? Any advice!!!!![/QUOTE]



daveil said:


> Should I buy a Rapido a class? Any advice!!!!!


Bought my 990Df new this year having had three Autotrails before,great move and so much better for us.
The build quality is fantastic and the warranty snagging list is very trivial in comparison with the new Autotrails ive had ( sorry Uk but the French and Germans just build better ones IMHO ) .
The one thing to watch out for on the Rapido A Class is the low payload. I opted to pay extra for the heavy chassis so I'm well happy.

Would I buy another one - yes no question about it .

Wyn


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

We've owned our 9009DFH for 4 years now and we've never regretted buying it. It fits our needs almost to a tee apart from the limited kitchen space which applies to most european vans.

Build quality is good with no major problems. The exterior bodywork seems to be robust and cleans up well after each trip. 

We're really happy with it so I would say 'go for it'.

Richard


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

daveil said:


> Would be pre owned, on Merc auto, serie 8m 891


Have you seen this review? http://www.caravanguard.co.uk/news/rapido-891m-motorhome-a-class-act-on-a-mercedes-4591/

We have the 9048DF so not sure how relevant our views are. We like the double floor; large fridge freezer; useable oven at a reasonable level; loads of storage space; build quality; layout. We dislike; the wardrobe, cannot fit full size hangers, have to use the Tesco super value small versions; when sitting on the toilet your face is pressed against the door or sink; pretty poor payload.

We have the high level coach style mirrors which are brilliant, looks like Rapido have decided to change back to the low level mirrors which look prone to damage.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A good quality van, well built,have you a licence to allow upgrade to over 3500kg.to give you a better load rating.
Not knowing where you are, as you have not put your details up with your avatar, Webbs at Warminster are now agents for Fleurette motorhomes and the quality is as good or even better, cast your eyes over them before you make up your mind, plus the exchange rate is good at the moment.

cabby


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

We have a 963F since new (2005). On the way back from Spain a couple of weeks ago it turned 100,000kms.

So 100,000kms, 10 years old and still as good as new, well nearly.
No rattles or squeaks, unless the pots and pans are badly stored, but road cuttings and bad pot holes will cause a bit of a clatter but that's to be expected.

Payload is good, the weight at delivery was about 3,100kg and that included an awning and two leisure batteries but no water or driver so the 3,850kg GVW gives me 750kg to play with. The 963F is a 6.8m body.

I had a few warranty issues but all were resolved in a most satisfactory manner.


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, I've bought it.!!!!! There a just a few bits I would like to replace, table, carpets and a few other little bits, where best place to get these parts, thanks


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

daveil said:


> Well, I've bought it.!!!!! There a just a few bits I would like to replace, table, carpets and a few other little bits, where best place to get these parts, thanks


This is secondhand information, but a reliable source of info on here speaks well of Rapido Dealers Wokinghammotorhomes. The source of that info may respond himself, but I posted in case he does not.

But if you are only buying parts I would have thought that telephoning all sources and getting prices, incl. del., would be the best bet. Of course some may have items in stock and others sourcing them from Rapido, so if time is a factor for you that may be a consideration.

Geoff


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

Cheers


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I would confirm that Wokingham Motorhomes are probably the most expert and reliable dealer to do any work on your Rapido or to supply genuine Rapido parts.

You should be aware however that Rapido parts (in common with most other M/H makes) are incredibly expensive and IMO very poor value for money. Also you'll probably have to order most items in advance - although Wokingham Motorhomes do seem to be able to acquire bits and pieces more quickly than most. You'll be far better off sourcing things like carpets locally, not only will they be much cheaper but probably much better quality. I'm assuming you won't want to buy an identical Rapido table so suggest you try suppliers like O'Leary http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/ or Magnum http://www.magnummotorhomes.co.uk/en/


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for that info, I'm still unsure whether this Motorhome has double floor or is winterised?? Or are A class as standard?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

daveil said:


> Thanks for that info, I'm still unsure whether this Motorhome has double floor or is winterised?? Or are A class as standard?


What age is it? I had a 7090+ which I believe had exactly the same island bed layout but on a coachbuilt. Yours will be winterised and I suspect most, if not all of it will be double floor, e.g. The bedroom and lounge area will be but possibly not the mid kitchen area.


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

It's a 2013 serie8m 891


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

daveil said:


> It's a 2013 serie8m 891


Very posh. I have the 2013 Rapido catalogue in front of me together with the 2013 technical specification and equipment level brochure. The specification shows a 'true' double floor only on the Fiat based models. I presume this is because with rear wheel drive the Merc floor is high enough already without adding another layer to it.

PS if you want the brochure etc then PM me an address and I will send them to you.


----------

